# Probably v. dumb Wahl 5 in 1 blade qstn.



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Higher numbers give shorter clip. I have the same clipper you are using and use it on the shortest setting for FFT with no problem. You just have to have at least one spare blade to change out to when the one you are using gets hot. Lay it flat metal side down on a ceramic tile to cool it. If you move the lever and look at the blade while you do it you will get a good feel for how long/short the various settings are. Also light colored dogs tend to have more sensitive skin and will get burns more easily than dark colored dogs most of the time.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Streetcar said:


> On the blade, when I'm looking at the adjustment slot on the back, there are three notches at my far left, two in the center, and one at the far right.
> 
> I am not sure which side is the 30-40 and which is the 9-10 side. Would the three notches mean less hair is cut and it therefore stays longer, or would that side cut shorter, meaning higher number (30-40)? I don't want to use a 40 or even 30 on Oliver's face for fear I might cut or burn him.


Perfectly reasonable question to ask! You will take LESS hair off using the setting at the far left (#9), then incrementally _more_ with the #10, #15, #30, #40, which is at the far right. I can't use a #30 or #40 on my silver's face because his facial skin is sensitive and he'd paw at it afterwards if I did. I shave his face weekly using a #10 or #15. And yeah, maybe I baby him some.  I am regularly confused by blade length and combs (and much else!), and yet I poodle groom on!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

So, three notches is the 40? That's what confuses me because I know 40 cuts closest, but that moves the black part farthest away from the silver part.

Oooohhhh, maybe that means it cuts 'deeper'? I thought the farthest distance might be cutting least, meaning the 9.

So three notches = closest cut = 40; one notch = 9 = leaves more hair. I kind of nicked him just a bit on his throat last time from not holding his head up so as to leave a smooth path and want to be sure to avoid problems. Can't recall which notch we were on and want to be sooooo careful.

Better to leave his throat hair a bit longer this time and work up to a closer cut with the 30 way in the future as I'm not skilled, especially with his face. I've watched video upon video, now need to translate pic in head to hand and arm motion.

Thank you !!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I use the 30 on Willow's face... After I burned her once with the 40. But, when you use the combs, you should have it on the 40 setting. These things are not very forgiving... Said the girl who shaved a hunk out of her dogs ear hair.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks; yes I only have the blade which came with it and so far it's not gotten hot but I intend to very shortly buy a backup. I've read Northern Tails' instructions on cleaning the blade to get out trapped hair, have oil, and am going to Sally's today to seek out the white lube stuff for the drive thingy that needs the solid lube that looks like Crisco. Will order a new blade next time I place an amazon or Groomers Choice order .


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

For beginners, I recommend trimming the neck, with the grain(same direction the hair grows), the first few times until you get the hang of it. This means starting at the chin and clipping towards the chest. This is the opposite of the way you do it to get a nice close trim, but it also avoids giving your poor pup razor burn while you are learning. You can also make notes for yourself on an index card and keep it with your clippers. Even an illustration or two might be more helpful if you are a visual learner. If your dog is light skinned, you might as well keep some type of coconut oil or anti itch/burn ointment on hand. Good luck.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you very much. I used Bactine on the place on his throat but love the coconut oil suggestion. It's time to buy some more. And you're right, I was going in reverse when I caught the wrong angle; will be sure in the future to hold his head up straight and go with rather than against...

I appreciate everyone's help so very much!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Starting from the left its 9, 10, 15, 30, 40


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Streetcar - not a dumb question at all, I have these clippers too and have been confused. I wish they would label the clipper with the actual blade numbers instead of the tiny line symbols.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

On the Andis pulse ion 5 in 1 it does have the actual numbers.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Look at how close the teeth on both sections are at the top. The closer they are the shorter they cut. The more space from the top of the moving part and the stationery part the longer it will cut. To me the more cutting space you have the greater any chance of cutting the dog. Usually slim to none unless you are in area with skin edges. 30 or 40 has less chance of cutting dog. Blade is flat against skin. Turn it on and put it on your arm, hander whatever. It won't cut you.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you, loves; that is very interesting, and it's so--when I scraped him a little, it was in a fold of his neck-I should have been guiding his head straight and up or stopped until it was that way. He moved and I kept going. I need to keep practicing A LOT and very carefully.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Ditto Loves' point. I think a 4F is the perfect "short" length for Danno's body, but his skin is so loose around his neck and arm pits that I always end up switching to a #10 for those parts and just trying to blend it well. It just feels safer to me since I'm definitely a novice.

And don't feel embarrassed about questions or progress. It's been a year and I'm still so bad at doing feet that we haven't stopped using the micro trimmer on Danno.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Ciscley a 4F for armpits? NOOOOOOO!! lol I only use my Wahl (same as Bravura) on shortest setting, 40, for armpits and other close areas. Too much loose skin.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

[QUOTE=Streetcar;1484473

On the blade, when I'm looking at the adjustment slot on the back, there are three notches at my far left, two in the center, and one at the far right.
I am not sure which side is the 30-40 and which is the 9-10 side. 

The higher the number the closer the shave.
More teeth means longer hair...
ONCE you figure it out, make a 'list' and tape it to the clipper handle. It should say 9, 10, 15, 30, 40.
Tape it with package tape so that it doenst' get worn off or wet or ruined somehow.

I couldn't remember the settings either and when you are busy clipping it's easy to forget and do something you'd regret. This has saved me many times. WHen all else fails, use the longet setting (9) and then shorten if it's too long.

Good luck


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

To the left as you hold the clipper is shorter, push lever to the right, it is longer. Love my Wahl, no need for multiple blade changes. Of course, must always give it a quick check when starting to see where it is set to avoid that OMG!!! oops as you shave the dog with a 30 and only wanted a 10.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

*I called Wahl *

Yesterday during a break I finally called Wahl's customer service line and here's the scoop. On the 5-in-1 blade, the single notch is the 40, and the other side with three notches is the 9.

Now I understand better how the distance between the teeth works.

Just thought I'd pass this on in case it's of use to anyone else.


----------

